# Klipsch R-820F Overview



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Got a pair of these delivered last night, from Best Buy. On sale, at a bargain price with free delivery.

I have been breaking them in over the last 24 hours. I am shocked at how good these sound. Almost on par with my larger, and much more expensive VMPS Towers. The lower octaves come through with full authority, much better than a pair of 8” woofers have any right to!

The upper range such as bells, horns, trumpets, etc., are clear, and vibrant, never muddied. 

These speakers are are very dynamic, and the 1812 Overture really makes these shine.

To call these speakers a bargain is the understatement of the century! These rival the other speakers in my collection, most of which are higher priced by several multiples.

Go get a pair...you’ll be glad you did. And your checking account will be glad too.

*edit:* After more listening, the overall balance of these speakers, from top to bottom, is extremely smooth. While they go deep, it does not detract from the upper end clarity that is there in spades. 

My reference speakers are the much more expensive (and larger) VMPS Tower II SE’s. These were about 1/5th the cost, yet the 820's perform nearly as well overall.

I keep listening, and I keep getting blown away at the performance of the 820’s. At this price point, almost anyone can put together an audiophile system, and on a budget that will not break the bank.

And that should keep the wife happy too!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad to hear they worked out so well; speakers you like at a bargain price is never a bad thing.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> Glad to hear they worked out so well; speakers you like at a bargain price is never a bad thing.


These were on sale for $269, normally $449. Free shipping too. I have not listened to the speakers in the upper end of the Klipsch line. These continue to amaze me.

My Emotiva amp has lots of power, but these 820's are so efficient that a much smaller amp could drive them effortlessly.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Typically Klipsch speakers are classified by most as being 'bright' because of the horn-loaded tweeter, but the only opinion that matters is from the person who has to listen to them. You seem to like the top end so it was quite a good deal.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the Kilpsh F-30 speakers (about ten years old). When I first heard them, they seemed hash. However they were running without the front covers. Once the front covers were put on, the sound evened out and sound great. Moral of the story is that a speaker is a system, and needs to be used with all of its parts. I know a lot of people like to run their speakers without the front grille, and that my be why some speakers sound hash or bright.


----------

